# Dolby Digital Live ACL 1150 Realtek



## phantomkhan (Feb 19, 2015)

With reference to the post:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...olby-digital-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/

I am building a Gaming PC and I was looking at a few motherboard options. I am preferring motherboards with SPDIF outputs so I can connect the PC to my HT receiver for 5.1 surround. But unfortunately the motherboards have ACL1150 onboard and forums say there is no hack to unlock the DDL on this chipset; or is there now?

Still I want to ask the question,

- Why would anyone require Dolby Digital LIVE?
- Wont I be able to just play Battlefield 4 in 5.1 channels through spdif withOUT Dolby Digital LIVE?

Kindly help in this regard.

The motherboards I'm looking at are:
Gigabyte h9 gaming 3:
http://us.hardware.info/productinfo/239625/gigabyte-h97-gaming-3#tab:specifications

Asus maximus vi HERO:
http://us.hardware.info/productinfo/186853/asus-maximus-vi-hero#tab:specifications

Thanks!


----------

